
Dental plaque DNA shows Neandertals used ‘aspirin’ - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11108.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[http://www.adelaide.edu.au/news/news91022.html](http://www.adelaide.edu.au/news/news91022.html)

